# 95 altima 5spd manual shiftin issues?



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 95 altima with 140k it 
Has 5spd manual tranny.

I recently replaced the clutch since 
It went out on me. I replaced it with
an Exedy clutch and pressure plate.
I also had the flywheel resurface
and i put new valvoline gear oil i forgot
which one exactly.

The car runs and shifts perfect when drivin
Normal. But if i drive it hard for a while i notice
the car has trouble when speeding/gaining speed.
It feel as like the car is in neutral eventho the 
It shifts into gear smoothly. I have to let the 
Car cool down for a while then it while drive good 
again. It has done this to me like 3 or 4 times.

Since im not real good with diagnosting
Manual tranny issues i was hoping someone can help me.

By the way i did torque down the clutch to specs.

The only thing i would guess is that the gear oil aint helping.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

By your description, it sounds like the clutch is slipping. It doesn't sound like it would have anything to do with the gear oil, especially if it's shifting smoothly.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend told me that it was the clutch too. He said i might be shifting it too fast and that the clutch wasnt good for that.

But what i thought was if the clutch was goin bad it would do all the time an it wouldnt go away. But its only when i force it, an after a while it goes away.

Plus the clutch is barely like 2months old.
I look for the best brand clutch an all i could find was the exedy organic clutch. 

Another question i shouldve ask before buying the exedy was which clutch brand is the best in stage one? I try searching around but the only place that had them was ebay. If anyone knows a good brand clutch and site to buy it from please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The factory clutch is made by Valeo and they are very good. Exedy is also a good brand and I've never heard of any complaints. What is going on with your clutch I can't say, but your symptoms point to a bad or worn clutch. A hydraulic issue would result in gear grinding and difficult clutch engagement. An internal trans issue would also usually result in grinding, difficult engagement, or noise...and would occur all of the time. You'll likely have to remove the clutch and inspect it to find out for sure.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't have any engagement or grinding at all. I am starting to think I am forcing a clutch that is not meant for a lot of abuse(fast shifting).

I'm planning on driving the car more normal than I been doing so. 
An In the mean time i will be in the look out for a 00 or 01 Altima with manual tranny to do a complete swap. An I will purchase a "Spec" stage one clutch, since it seems to be the best performance clutch for the Altima's. All the other seem cheap.

I don't want to remove the tranny again to just check the clutch since it was a b***h to reinstall :balls:

I prefer to wait an see if I can get a newer engine and tranny from a 00 or 01 Altima.


----------

